# Mr. Bob Beers, please comment/Read



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Beers, this topic came up midway in another thread> Factory Hybrid Wild Ones and it's got me thinking too much. As an Aurora collector, I'd like a definitive answer to this mystery  Thanks !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Main Topic*

Ok, I'll save some time, and copy/paste the Main point of discussion about the Ebay listed Wild Ones SET here in this thread....

I was chatting with this seller, and we had a slight disagreement. He said he's been a life long(he's 51) H.O. slot collector, and at one time had his collection of cars upto around 5400 ! Anyway, that should make him the expert right ? But I told him that one of his Wild Ones cars in his auction photos- appears to be running a Tuff Ones chassis- ie : Full silver and taller crown gear indicating it's not a Wild Ones. But he says he has had several New In Box -Wild Ones, that came with those "Tuff Ones" type chassis !? Ummmmm..... is this true, did some Wild Ones come with Tuffy style Chassis ?
Hello Bob Beers ?!
But it's not really a true Tuffy chassis either, because if you look at the chassis -it does have the skinny/standard wheels/axles- and Not the normal Wide Tuffy axles and wheels. Also, these are said to be the original set cars, and when exactly did Aurora release this Wild Ones set ? ....could it have been a very late release to use up the remaining Wild Ones cars in inventory, and that time period overlapped into Tuff Ones production, and maybe the chassis was a Hybrid of both> just to get a chassis under a WO Body ?
It's just very interesting to me from a collectors stand point.

PS- and why would anyone (but Aurora) install Standard T-JET 500 Axles/wheels on a Tuffy Chassis ?....that really doesn't make sense from a performance standpoint, and does sorta lean towards a factory throw together to make the cars in the set -LOOK like the cars in the Box Set Artwork/Photos.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This may or may not answer your question.

My understanding is that REH released a lot of carded cars after Aurora basically closed up. These cars, of which I have quite a few still carded, were a mixture of left over chassis and bodies; T-Jet, AFX and G-Plus. So you have a lot of regular and/or Wild One bodies on Tuff One's chassis (or 90% Tuff One's).

In fact, I picked up a number of bagged AML cars from REH about 8 years ago which have what appear to be Tuff One's chassis. However, these cars have no rear wheels installed, with regular wheels and skinny tires included in the bag.

So, it is very possible that this is where those cars you are seeing originated. I wish I had bought more fo the carded cars when I had the chance back around 1980. I got mine in the Two Guys store here in NJ and they were $1.44 a piece.

Yes, you can cry along with me....

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Joe, yes I'm crying....but half from the memories, as I Grew up in upper Central N.J. and have sooo many fond memories of shopping in Two Guys, in their Hobby/Toy depts's of their stores in Watchung, Union and Kearney...... those were great memories of the 60's -'70s 
And thank you very much for the possible answer to my question. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Did someone say Two Guys?? My favorite place to drool over Aurora products as a kid!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

look at those classic wagons and coupes in the parking lot!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Where ?*



Rolls said:


> Did someone say Two Guys?? My favorite place to drool over Aurora products as a kid!


Hey Rolls, where was THAT Store(in pic) located?

Man, I still remember buying my Tyco 'S' Little Red Wagon at the location in Union....I think I bought ALL my Tycos from that store? Man that was sooo long ago.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

This one was in Middletown, NJ, on Rt. 35, RalphIII. Has the same look of the one I grew up with, which was near Cherry Hill, NJ where 38 & 70 merged.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The store my parents would go to was in Totowa, but we would sometimes go to the store in Kearney.

At my local Shop-Rite they are selling retro T-Shirts and a few of them have the Two Guys logo on the front (another has Brookdale Soda - remember that one?). Every time I see it, it just makes me smile and think back to that great store (along with Great Eastern) where the hobby section of the toy department was as good as it gets. I am really tempted to buy one.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Only store other than Toys'R Us or a hobby shop to have slots while I was growing up was Sears during Christmas.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*N.J. stores from the Past*



Grandcheapskate said:


> The store my parents would go to was in Totowa, but we would sometimes go to the store in Kearney.
> 
> At my local Shop-Rite they are selling retro T-Shirts and a few of them have the Two Guys logo on the front (another has Brookdale Soda - remember that one?). Every time I see it, it just makes me smile and think back to that great store (*along with Great Eastern*) where the hobby section of the toy department was as good as it gets. I am really tempted to buy one.
> 
> Joe


 Oh Joe ! Another flood of memories from the past :thumbsup: I totally forgot about Great Eastern until you mentioned it. Ya see, I left N.J. going on 32 years ago now....though I would never go back, coz it's changed waaay too much, and when I visited last year for a Funeral of a friend, I totally didn't recognize ANYTHING anymore


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*W/O vs T/O*

already been batted around......... I think T/O chassis were used on W/O bodies and in sets to get rid of old stock. This is a toy company people, they were only interested in sales and moved on when sales diminished. Like TYCO and Mattel did....... Bob:hat:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, the true throwbacks of Jersey Stores. No need to post everyone's ages because if you know those stores, we already know how old everyone must be -LOL! There was also Corvette's too but I don't think that they sold cars because we never really went there but would hit Two Guys often.

Seeing those pictures makes me long for the good old days.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> look at those classic wagons and coupes in the parking lot!


Not only the wagons bud but I also see a 67 Riviera right there too!!!

I remember Two Guys. SideJobJohnny was just telling me last week that the Two Guys still own this big huge shopping plaze here in old bridge on Rt 9 where one of their stores used to be.

My store in brooklyn or stores where I shopped was:

Great Eastern, Flatbush Ave near Kings Plaze, now a Toys R Us. Same lot new location.

Also REDS which was a huge seasonal kinda place. Sold slots and stuff.

Hobby Hut on Nostrand Ave off Kings Highway.

And Finally Buzzerama'a. 

I think I remember paying no more than 1 dollar and change for each car back then.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks Bob*



mr_aurora said:


> already been batted around......... I think T/O chassis were used on W/O bodies and in sets to get rid of old stock. This is a toy company people, they were only interested in sales and moved on when sales diminished. Like TYCO and Mattel did....... Bob:hat:


 Thank you very much, sir. So I guess the seller WAS Right after all....cool


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Rick Carter said:


> Wow, the true throwbacks of Jersey Stores. No need to post everyone's ages because if you know those stores, we already know how old everyone must be -LOL! There was also Corvette's too but I don't think that they sold cars because we never really went there but would hit Two Guys often.
> 
> Seeing those pictures makes me long for the good old days.




ahhh... Yes, E.J. Korvettes too.... Great Toy Dept there too, well at least the one at the Blue Star Shopping center on Rt. 22


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ahhh... Yes, E.J. Korvettes too.... Great Toy Dept there too, well at least the one at the Blue Star Shopping center on Rt. 22


Yes!!!! Korvettes in brooklyn too!! Forgot about that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I remember E.J. Korvettes. I was just reading about them: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._J._Korvette
There was one in King of Prussia, PA. They had great prices for slots 
and records. I remember going there with my brother to buy the 
Beatles White Album when it came out.

However, I used to get most of my slot cars from Boscov's in Reading, PA. 
They sold A/FX for $2.99 (exactly as shown in that picture) when everybody 
else sold them for $3.99. I asked the guy at the local hobby shop why he 
didn't sell his for $2.99. Ooof! Did I get an earful! Heh.


----------

